# Accepting consignments at my B&M



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

I am gearing up for spring & would love some new consignment items! My craft mall sells everything from  book marks to oil paintings,  handbags to baby booties, sock moneys to fine jewelry. If you make somthing  and would be intersted in  me selling it in B&M please contact me.

You can see my shop here: www.texasartspot.com

I already make bath & body items so I have that covered :wink:  but I do not make CP or bath salts so those would be a welcomed addition to my shop. 

I have a contract you may look over to view my terms.

In a nut shell it works like this:
You ship your items to me.
You set the retail price.
When an item sells you get a check for 70% of the sales price.
After 6 months if you have any items remaining I will ship your items back to you at my expense *unless* we both agree to continue the relationship.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm curious what you charge local sellers who have their items in your shop.

We have a local consignment shop for crafts in our little itty bitty small town and they charge $15.00 a month plus and I think it's 10% or 15% of each item sold when it's sold.....   

And I was wondering how that compares to other places?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

In the begining I was renting both spaces. 6 wide x 4 deep x 6 tall was $50.00 a month & 4 wide x 2 deep x 6 tall was $25.00 a month but a lot of people were not making their rent money back in sales so I switched to 30/70 commission. That way they could stay with no risk. When I charged rent I did not take a commission.

I have had quite a few people make contact w/ me over the net & want me to send my items to their B&M for consignment. Most of them offer 40/60 and I just think that is too high a fee.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

As a shopper I like the look of a shop that has more of the consignment shop option rather than individual spaces.

I know locally she displays things so nice and mix things together that should be together to make things look nicer.  And you can't do that when each person has their own space.  Some people decorate and others don't.   But I like the look of things intertwined together.  So if your looking to buy one specific item then you can chose from all that there is instead of running from this booth to that booth.


I haven't started taking things up locally yet, but I'm going to this next week.   And I"m super excited.  There is no one that makes soaps or any bath and body products.  One of the owners had lotion but she used a base and scented it, but wasn't going to continue with it because it was a small project for her and she had to many other irons in the fire.  And she had only one scent and that is hard to do with ony one scent.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

We have spent all weekend mixing things just as you mentioned above. As of Jan 1st we went straight to consignment & it does look better I agree. It is more fun also for customers. They get to dig around.

Are you familiar w/ a franchise business called bath junkie? It all bases & scents they mix while you wait, like ordering a cocktail from a bar. I wanted to do that here & made up a scent counter but it was more trouble than it was worth. People just wanted to buy straight off the shelves anyway.


----------



## Lane (Feb 2, 2008)

Tab! I am interested in being a CP seller...your link doesn't work.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

It works now, I did have my email instead of my website up there :roll: .


----------



## Wax Munky (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a  generous offer there Tabitha.

Consignment stores truly are fun,you never know what you'll find.Or how long it will be there.I've been known to buy out people's stock..I know,I know.   But Christmas was just around the corner.   


Munky.


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It works now, I did have my email instead of my website up there :roll: .


 Thanks! Your shop looks adorable!!


----------



## CiCi (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tabitha. I would be interested. I have been doing handcrafts for over 20 years and have sold in shops like this all over the place. Being that I am getting into soaping, now, I probably would not have time to do anything other than my signs with sayings that sell pretty well.

Edited to add...I work with hydrostone (molding) and I also cut my own wood and make and paint whimsical things...and other stuff.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Tab Phyllis is gone to the store and I'm viewing the forum while watching the Big Game.  When she gets back, I'll tell her and since you personally know what her scrubby soap saver sock, and scrubby soap refillable washcloth is like, you might get her business.  I might try my GM CP soaps as well.  We are relatively close together and shipping would not be too bad either way.  I or Phyllis will send you a PM.   8) 

Thanks our friend.....

Paul


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## YorkieLover (Feb 3, 2008)

*Consignment*

Hi Tab, Paul told me about your store and needing new materials for it. I would "Love" to send you about 50 each of my soap socks and my Refillable soap cloths. I have a couple of stores in our town and in Branson that sell them. I don't mind the shipping or the 30%, I also think that Paul's salt bars would be a hit there too. If you want to talk more about it I could call you at your shop to make arangements. Let me know O.K. Thanks


----------



## Shani (Feb 4, 2008)

You've got mail!


----------

